# Where do you store your MH



## 113504 (Jun 20, 2008)

Just out of interest where do you keep your MH? specially in the winter

How much does it cost you to store it?


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

In storage £36 per month for a bit of scrub ground.


Derek


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

On the road outside under the tree with the bird poop is not on the list!


----------



## 113504 (Jun 20, 2008)

vardy said:


> On the road outside under the tree with the bird poop is not on the list!


can i change the choice list or is it too late to add "On the road outside under the tree with the bird poop is not on the list"!?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well ours is parked on the drive under trees with bird poop - we have a big cover and wrap it up most of time until we go away in it.

Greenie


----------



## 113504 (Jun 20, 2008)

For the people that leave yours on the drive...

Have you ever had any problems with vandals / thieves?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

No, but I guess that depends on where you live. By the way I keep mine >here<

peedee


----------



## 113504 (Jun 20, 2008)

peedee said:


> No, but I guess that depends on where you live. By the way I keep mine >here<
> 
> peedee


oh... ta


----------



## 115229 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi
I'm new to this and might be missing the point.
No offence, but what's the point of this survey?
Cheers
ccasion5: 
Oldboy


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

MissChief: yes, two windows were expertly stolen, without setting off the alarm and causing the minimum of damage. (Thanks for that, at least, you thieving *****!!) Calling Brownhills, the (then) Hobby agents, revealed that there would be at least two months delay on obtaining replacements. :roll: 

However, thanks to the combined kindness of a fellow Hobby Owners Club member, and Dave at Go-European, we were 're-fenestrated' within two weeks!


----------

